# Bikes in Living Rooms?



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok guys, I face a real problem here and I need your help...

www.BikesInLivingRooms.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine get their own room. So I voted yes.


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

Impressive... can I use the image on the site?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I got 7 dirt bikes in my living room, so i guess i would be the wrong person to ask. But yes my MTB's are in my house too but they have there own room. Old laundry room. Only 4 MTB's there.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I have the roadie in there right now. It helps to remind me to ride the GD trainer at least a few times a week.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

MichaelAsg said:


> Impressive... can I use the image on the site?


Sure, that's fine with me.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

The entire area that is supposed to be the formal dining room is my bike n related paraphenalia area.


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

Armyslow: send a pic when you can.... thanks


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

If my living room was larger I'd have my other 2 bikes in there as well. Feel free to use the pic.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

3 FS bikes, one 20" kids mtb, a tag-a-long, and spares tires lives in a sectioned part of the living room. 

MichaelAsg: Did you really create a website for this very topic? lol.


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

that website has only one purpose... to find out if it's ok or not to have the bike in the living room. Sir Richard Branson said it's ok. That should be enough I guess but... I really want to see what everybody thinks. The power of crowd-mind at work...

Keep them comming


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

i have 4 bikes in my 12x12 bedroom- college house so its the only place i can put them, my gf and i share the room- it gets kinda crouded at times-


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tell your wife it could be worse, hehe.

here are some phone pics

bikes:

















changing tires


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

can I use the pictures on the site?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

MichaelAsg said:


> can I use the pictures on the site?


you can use mine if you want.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

You've got my okay.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, bikes live in the living room. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

A friend of mines living room. Well, the whole house actually.. Crazy, I know. Theres actually some bicycles in there too. .


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

haha, is that seriously a trek 6000 with an 160mm fork? I actually used to ride a 6000 until the chainstays cracked. Hows that fork working out for you?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Before I got married again recently, all my bikes lived thru out the house. Those were the days.... sigh..


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

MichaelAsg said:


> Armyslow: send a pic when you can.... thanks


One better--I was missing around on FB other day and wanted to show some GF types how I try n get diet on,,lol. Standard Def. But portrays the "bike room".


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My wife and I commonly store our bikes in the living room prior to a ride.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

To be fair, I probably only get away with this because the bikes were in the living room before I met my wife; the custom rack / shelf unit is new to this apartment, but the bikes aren't (though there are more now). She'd love me to have a room just for bikes, but money doesn't permit that just yet.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Duckman said:


> A friend of mines living room. Well, the whole house actually.. Crazy, I know. Theres actually some bicycles in there too. .


got something cooking here? LMFAO!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

bikes in the living room? 

of course! am i supposed to WALK to the bathroom?


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

arkon11 said:


> haha, is that seriously a trek 6000 with an 160mm fork? I actually used to ride a 6000 until the chainstays cracked. Hows that fork working out for you?


(not to derail)

It's only a 140 but it works great. Was a little concerned about bumping up from 100 but I've put it through some rough landings and its fine. It's really a cheap AM bike now. I'd replace the stem and bars but don't want to put any money into it, other than tires. On the bontrager Jones tires, I hate them passionately but people keep handing them to me for free so I just keep putting them on.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Right next to my living room! I'm single though(don't tell your wife, haha) so I do whatever I want.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My bike is generally always in the living room so it's faster to get ready for a ride. I move it to the basement and lock it up if it won't be ridden for a while. 
BTW, it's right next to my Bowflex, also in the living room... and my son's bike.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

What about bikes in the kitchen??? Do they count as well?


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

This thread is offered as evidence why so many men go to bed alone every night. I expect the next post to include a picture of a bike in the bed.


----------



## ivounnerry (Feb 28, 2011)

for me its okay to have bikes in the living room as long as it doesn't looks messy.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

*Herw we go*

Here we go...


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

Duckman, you crack me up... that's you cooking there? lol

Guys, please mention if I can use your images on the gallery on the website.
I started to have some stuff over there... pretty cool.

http://www.bikesinlivingrooms.com/bike-gallery


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Do bikes in the dorm room count? If so, then I've got a whole 'nother area that I've yet to see covered in this thread.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sometimes i get away with it









but i've managed to swipe myself a dedicated room


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread makes me glad i have a basement.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

its great motivation to get off your butt and go ride when you have to stare at your bike


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

With 3 kids of 2, 4, 6 years old it's kind of dangerous* leaving it resting in the living room.
So it sleeps hanged in wall in the bedroom. Can I vote Yes?

*- for the bike, obviously


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

marsupilami said:


> With 3 kids of 2, 4, 6 years old it's kind of dangerous* leaving it resting in the living room.
> So it sleeps hanged in wall in the bedroom. Can I vote Yes?
> 
> *- for the bike, obviously


I voted no since I have twin 16montholds, but last year I kept them behind the couch all winter.

Now I have them in the basement. When the kids get older we hope to have our own house, and I think bikes make excellent decoration.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

I voted no because of my toddlers, but previous to that I said yes:


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, the GF gets prime location. I'm trying to work it into the decor to a degree. Dali poster reminds me of some "leaps of faith" while riding  
edit pic and FWIW, a toilet cabinet makes a good tool/suppllies unit :cornut:


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

If you guys' saw the way my wife likes to keep the house, you'd see why I'm thrilled I get to keep them in the garage! 
So... no, they never come in the house!
This is bringing back memories of my single days.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Yes, usually only one at a time though. The one at a time thing is my choice though. My wife has no say in weather I have a bike in the living room or not.


----------



## darkness777 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Why not?*

this is my kitchen in our old apartment. our new place has an extra bedroom thats primarily storage and thats where they are now...


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

jollybeggar said:


> This thread is offered as evidence why so many men go to bed alone every night. I expect the next post to include a picture of a bike in the bed.


I think the baby swing and car seat next to the bikes in my photo are pretty solid testimony AGAINST that. Unless you need an explanation as to where babies come from?


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I voted yes. Snapshot of my living/dining room in my economy pad. That's my dining room table they are against. Fancy ain't it?


----------



## MichaelAsg (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, especially the bottle of Jack that shares a table with a bottle of... Tide?  C'mon dude... lol


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nenbran said:


> Do bikes in the dorm room count? If so, then I've got a whole 'nother area that I've yet to see covered in this thread.


I know what you mean. Living, sleeping, storing, wrenching all in one room.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I have 4 bikes in the living room and one that I dont ride hanging from the ceiling in the garage. The car stays in the 1 car garage, there is no room out there for bikes. They can stay in the living room or go out in the yard, they certainly arent going out in the yard!


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

firefox90 said:


> I know what you mean. Living, sleeping, storing, wrenching all in one room.


Nothing like a whiff of slick honey in the morning.:thumbsup: My wife does not like it but I swear I get high but smelling it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I had a couch and tv in my bike room. Wife started complaining so I moved the tv to the porch. Seems I wasn't paying enough attention to her bikes.


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

Dorm room pic..


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

No not the living room........ Luckily my roomie rides too and our bikes live in the dining room since we don't have a table and chairs in there.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had it tied to the wall behind my bed last year. This year we have two mtb's in the storage closet of our hallway and when we leave for break our living room has 5 more bikes in it. Next year the commuter will live in the living room of the new house and the mtb in my bedroom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

All those plus my girlfriend's bike and my friends bikes that are always in pieces on my living room floor :madman: 

Gets kinda cramped in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## dan42 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had to set this up before the wife bought a dining room table.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

so where are the skis?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a garage now but I kept them in the kitchen in my last house, actually the dining area, and the counter tops doubled as my workbench :thumbsup:


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 5 bikes in the living room, 1 on the trainer and 4 on a rack. I store most of my parts in shelves in the laundry room, a closet accessible from our patio plus a few behind the bike rack. We're in the process of looking for a house, I can't wait until I have a basement and garage for all this stuff!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> Right next to my living room! I'm single though(don't tell your wife, haha) so I do whatever I want.


I really like your choice in artwork. Reminds me of a Weedeater album cover.


----------



## mtbiker47 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fortunately my cat doesn't mind mine in the apartment.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Mine used to live inside. Now they live in the garage, where they are apparently more easily stolen.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Frozenspokes said:


> I really like your choice in artwork. Reminds me of a Weedeater album cover.


Haha, thanks man, the artist is Florian Bertmer, that is one part of a 3 part series, getting prints framed is expensive so I haven't framed the other two yet. He did the album cover for Agoraphobic Nosebleeds last album .

You can check out some of his stuff here if your are curious: http://florianbertmer.blogspot.com/


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

mine are every were, i got 2 in the shed 1 in the garage and like 6 in my man cave .


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

dan42 said:


> I had to set this up before the wife bought a dining room table.


I like the wainscoating.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Chillen on the couch..










(as you can see the duck blind chills behind the couch)


----------



## WhiteWhiskey13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine sleep next to me... I no longer have room in my bedroom


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

The mountain bikes are too dirty to make it out of the bike room. But I enjoy looking at bikes more than "art". So in the off season the clean bike get to become home decorations.

Christmas lights and chrome:thumbsup:










I had to paint this corner of the room anyways


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

ohh sorry i thought you said bedroom...










Cheers P.T.


----------



## akura (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahahaha love the scattered beer bottles and especially the chamois butter!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I love bikes, and I love looking at them, but I love my living space too. I think the only reason for keeping them inside the house is if you do not have space in a garage, or if there are security concerns. The only reason for keeping them in a living space are if you don't have a spare room for them. When I was younger and broke I kept several motorcycles, mostly in pieces, and a couple of beat up bikes in the house, but that was in a big city full of thieving bastards, so there was no choice. 
For me, just the thought of them sitting in the garage waiting to go is enough... I can occasionally wander out for another look whenever I want to, and that is of course one of life's great pleasures


----------



## in_8 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

You should have seen it before I organized everything. The rack is of my own [crappy] design.


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep.... most of the time 4 bikes... at leat one of them is my wife's, sometimes 2.

Then there is the up-stairs.....5-6 more.

Why would you put them any where else?


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

ryandoobs said:


> Dorm room pic..


Well hot ****. I just realized you're at KSU even though I've replied to one of your threads in the "local" section. What year are you, dude? I lived in Putnam as a freshman.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm, my mtb is way too dirty to bring in the house. And by dirty, I mean the tires. I prefer to keep mine in the garage or basement.


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

PatrickK said:


> Nothing like a whiff of slick honey in the morning.:thumbsup: My wife does not like it but I swear I get high but smelling it.


I wake up that way, myself. Hey, wait a minute :skep:


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Newly rebuilt (as in yesterday) 1986 Schwinn World Sport. Actually built for Schwinn by Giant. Nice bike made even better with modern parts. Only the frame, fork and brakes are original. Had I taken this photo yesterday you would have also seen the many tools I used on the rebuild and a pile of parts scattered about the floor and bookcase.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

until i got a house i'd keep them in the living room, yes.

now i have a garage.


----------



## ruquick77 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

This is a great post. It makes me see that I am not alone. LOL


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Living in a condo, I had two in the den, two hanging from the ceiling in our stairway and four in my storage locker.

Then my wife moved in and we ended up with one on our patio (her commuter), none in the den, two in the stairway, two in a secure bike room at the condo (which we have to rent), still four in the locker and the last two in my parents' basement. Here they're temporarily in the den figuring out where to put them all and her stuff.










We're now down to 10 bikes from the 12 we had when we moved in together.


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

My bike has it's dedicated place in the living room. I consider it a piece of art! I have a few spotlights on it so that it stands out even when it's dark outside (most of the time here)  Higher resolution by clicking on the picture.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

the living room


the kitchen




they were in the laundry room and attic as well...


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

How about in the kitchen. The wife hates it.










and one in the living room.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

Yay my first post, my Norwegian commuter bike and the Cannondale:
(I hope linking from Picasa works, at least I see the pic in the preview. Let me know  )


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

royalty said:


> Yay my first post, my Norwegian commuter bike and the Cannondale:
> (I hope linking from Picasa works, at least I see the pic in the preview. Let me know  )


Yup that works... I like the Russian sobriety poster! "Just say 'Nyet'"


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

At least I can blame the mess on the kids. Some of you guys live like pigs. I wish I had a spare room to put my bikes in through the winter. During the summer they stay on the patio. Also have my Wife and daughters bikes not in the picture.


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

not many places to put bikes in a one bedroom apartment!!!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i have one bike in my closet (front wheel off and the whole bike upside down) and the other is in the living room. When we have company, I move it into the spare bedroom (which is pretty small, otherwise I'd keep it in here all the time).

I am married. She wanted me to keep one out on the 2nd floor balcony of my apartment. I nixed that idea, and she says she doesnt mind the 2nd bike in the living room, so long as I dont have a bunch of crap around it and I move it when people come over.

I really wish I had a garage or shed or something to put it in. I actually hate having them indoors because it is such a pain in the ass. soon Ill be done with grad school and we can afford a house with an actual garage.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Right now I have my DH bike in the living room, AM bike in the closet, and old roadie is in the truck. Generally the DH bike is in my room on the stand getting worked on instead of the living room especially since I am anal about maintenance. 

-Brett


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

6 bikes in the living room.

But, I'm single and live with two roommates, one who rides too, so we like having them around.

I love getting to look at my bike whenever I'm hanging out at home


----------



## Gerrilla (Oct 4, 2010)

GFAthens said:


> I love getting to look at my bike whenever I'm hanging out at home


Amen.


----------



## xgjokax (Sep 2, 2010)

My wife and I have 9 bikes (not including extra tires, wheels, parts etc etc) in our living room at the moment. When friends come over they all comment on how many bikes we have. We look at each other and always say, it's not enough or there's always room for one more! haha


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

This picture was taken a few days before my divorce....


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

majorbanjo said:


> This picture was taken a few days before my divorce....


I love it!


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

majorbanjo said:


> This picture was taken a few days before my divorce....


Dude, you win.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

majorbanjo said:


> This picture was taken a few days before my divorce....


Awesome!


----------



## in_8 (Feb 19, 2011)

majorbanjo said:


> This picture was taken a few days before my divorce....


Ive seen this picture so many times on motorcycle forums this past year.


----------



## jusdav (Nov 10, 2010)

When I had a girlfriend to deal with, mine had to stay in the spare room. Now that she's gone I keep it in the living room. I would use the garage.. but thats where the Jeep goes!!


----------

